# First Controller Help



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to the forum but not new to haunting. I have been building a haunted house for the last 5 or 6 years for an annual Halloween party. I have done some simple motorized and non motorize props along with the usual store bought ones. This year I want to build something motorized and will probably graduate to pneumatic next year. I have looked a three controllers. The EFX Prop-1, Nerve Center and PicoBoo 104. Minimum, I want to control sound and motion. Would like to add light control possibly. The Prop-1 will require me to program it. I actually just picked one up with serial adapter for $31.00 on Ebay. I programmed basic controllers in college but have not done so in years. I like the Plug and Play style of the Nerve Center and PicoBoo, mainly the ease of sound. I especially like the ambient sound option on the PicoBoo 104. Question is which will be the best in the long run? I put the cart in front of the horse with the puurchase of the Prop-1 not knowing what I will have to add to it to control lights, sound, ect. I did pick up 8 Larco door mat switches to use as triggers last year. Tested on a 12 v window motor and worked great. Any suggestions on the controllers would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gris


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I'm only just now looking into some of the more versatile controllers like the Prop-1, but as a current owner of a couple of PicoBoo 104s, I can tell you they are durable, easy-to-use little workhorses. The ambient sound feature is great; I'm going to use it for a "whimpering puppy" sound for the MIB I'm working on right now. 

PS - You might get more responses in the Technological Terror category. Maybe Hauntiholik or someone will move your post for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fetch said:


> PS - You might get more responses in the Technological Terror category. Maybe Hauntiholik or someone will move your post for you.


Excellent suggestion, and done!

There are a lot of techy folks here who will be able to help answer your questions.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response. There is nothing like first hand knowledge. Love the forum. Quite addictive.


----------



## crpalmer (Sep 3, 2011)

Since you have the prop-1, why not start with it? If you have problems programming it, go to the efx-tek forums and ask for help. They will even write whole programs for you if you want.


----------

